# Define a "quiet rider"



## Damnation (22 April 2009)

A post below got me thinking, what would you class as a quiet rider?
Now I am not little. Infact for my height I am quiet large but I have in the past been described as a quiet rider.
In my books it means someone who sits still, no thudding about and no hacksaw hands.
There seem to be many variations of this definition so what do you think?
Just curiosity really.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Izzi


----------



## Halfpass (22 April 2009)

Someone who doesn't shout loud  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 !!!!


----------



## Damnation (22 April 2009)

LOL!!! That would be the obvious answer you smart a*se


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 April 2009)

Not me.

My position is not bad but there is a lot of 'f*ck sh!t bugger bugger sh!t' under my breath


----------



## Damnation (22 April 2009)

Lol! I sing


----------



## only_me (22 April 2009)

Not a lot of sudden movement/lugging weight around on saddle, still and light hands and very light with movements


----------



## Cliqmo (22 April 2009)

Isn't it someone who communicates quietly with the horse? No big gestures, emphasized aids or loud verbal etc?


----------



## dopeesophee (22 April 2009)

i have been told i am a quiet rider

ie no sudden movements, stay in balance at all times, softly asking for what you want, not hauling and kicking shouting etc... no flappy legs or elblows

if i was to see someone with nice still hands and soft elbows, gentle legs i would say they are a quiet rider

there doing everything but you cant see what there doing basically


----------



## Booboos (22 April 2009)

I always understood it to be about body language and effectiveness rather than a statement about voice aids! Basically someone whose aids are subtle, correct and effective and whose body does not bounce about in an effort to move the horse on. Also someone who tactfully deals with napping or spookiness.


----------



## emma69 (23 April 2009)

Some one who really tunes into the horse, and doesn't over excite them. By association, they would normally be soft with their hands, legs etc. I have been described as a pretty quiet rider, but one thing is I will always be talking to the horse, so not quiet in a literal sense! Anyone who 'saddle shags' or 'see saws' is the opposite of quiet!


----------



## annret (23 April 2009)

Yes, a 'quiet' rider is someone who uses their seat before their hands to slow, doesn't 'push' through the seat, has a very light contact &amp; gives small or infrequent leg aids. Quiet riders normally use their voice, ironically - a very underrated aid!


----------



## Janette (23 April 2009)

Such a shame it's not allowed in dressage 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  I once lost a point because I said 'Good girl' to Star.........

I've had that written of me on score sheets at dressage so was pleased to find it explained.  Feel quite good now


----------



## annret (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Such a shame it's not allowed in dressage 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  I once lost a point because I said 'Good girl' to Star.........
<font color="purple">  This frustrates me no end! </font> 

I've had that written of me on score sheets at dressage so was pleased to find it explained.  Feel quite good now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]  

You should feel good 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 congrats!


----------



## TallyHo123 (23 April 2009)

someone who dosent make a big deal out of a little thing and just quietly keeps on going


----------



## rubyrumba (23 April 2009)

I would also say someone that is relaxed, balanced and quiet in the way they go about asking the horse to do anything. You should not see any of the aids as they are so subtle.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (23 April 2009)

I would say someone who sits still, in a balanced position, and they are subtle about what they do, no pony club kicking or mouth sawing etc


----------



## eriskaypony (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
there doing everything but you cant see what there doing basically 

[/ QUOTE ]

The girl that rides for us is a quiet rider. You can hardly see her move but the pony responds beautifully. Wins ridden classes for fun as she gets so much out of the pony.


----------

